# Anyone Mod me a Seiko SKX007 Dial and Hands pls??



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking to Mod my Seiko SKX007 preferably with new hands and dial chapter etc

Ideally if someone not far from Sheffield would be great but not essential if the relevant person has a dial etc lying round would be even better

Cash waiting

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

watchzone said:


> Looking to Mod my Seiko SKX007 preferably with new hands and dial chapter etc
> 
> Ideally if someone not far from Sheffield would be great but not essential if the relevant person has a dial etc lying round would be even better
> 
> ...


 what do you want done? i have a Dagaz dial sitting here, black and sort of spork like, what sort of hands you looking for?


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

That sounds ideal mate something nice to suit the relevant dial any pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2016)

pretty much this


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

sounds good will pm you


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

all sorted thanks to Bruce (Bonus) pun intended lol


----------

